# Medway to Ossabaw - need help



## NautiJim (Jul 21, 2015)

i need some help. I just moved to Richmond Hill from North Carolina where I have fished saltwater my whole life. I have a 19ft Carolina Skiff and have been fishing below Sunbury with mud minnows and shrimp on either a Carolina Rig (flounder rig) or a popping cork. But all I have been able to catch is sharks and rays since mid June. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm even up for taking someone who knows the area and what they are doing out on my boat.


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 22, 2015)

Is the water just too warm inshore? Do I need to get offshore/nearshore? 
In NC, I was pretty good a catching Flounder, Redfish, Trout, and Spanish. I usually caught the flounder and redfish by jigging gulp baits (4" glow white with chartruse tail 1/4oz jig head) or live mud minnows on a Carolina Rig. I found the Specs on popping corks with live shrimp or a DOA. I could always catch Spanish using 0 or 00 Clark Spoons with a #1 Planer trolling just behind the breakers along the beach or over some sort of nearshore structure. I'm ready to catch one of the big three (F,T,R) or at least some Spanish.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't fish inshore much but the technique sounds right.   

Could be you just need to hot the right locations for the right tide stage.


----------



## Chap (Jul 22, 2015)

What time of day are you fishing?  I had some good luck Saturday until about 10:00 or 11:00 AM and the bite shut off.  Possibly the water temp got too high.  Later in the evening I started getting some more action as the water cooled off.


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 22, 2015)

Sunday I left the dock right after sunrise, caught some bait, and then headed down river. I hit the shoal and big oyster reef on the south side of Medway, about halfway down river or so. I'm guessing I was there around 7-7:30. Caught a couple of sharks there on a popping cork, then moved up into the waterway. Caught a 4ft hammerhead at the mouth of Kilkenny Creek around 10:00, then headed back to the dock.


----------



## Dominion (Jul 22, 2015)

This time of year is tough, so don't get frustrated. I think if you pick up 2-5 keeper fish, wade through the short fish, fight off the sharks and "trash fish," you should be happy. 

The trout right now are in the summer pattern so they are closer to the ocean, but still not in huge groups that I've seen. 

Maybe others have different experiences, that's just been my story for the summer.


----------



## mudcrikitt (Jul 22, 2015)

Is this the time of year to catch trout on the beach? and what does that mean? Go to the ocean side of the barrier islands and fish? how close to the beach at what depth?


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 22, 2015)

Dominion said:


> This time of year is tough, so don't get frustrated. I think if you pick up 2-5 keeper fish, wade through the short fish, fight off the sharks and "trash fish," you should be happy.
> 
> The trout right now are in the summer pattern so they are closer to the ocean, but still not in huge groups that I've seen.
> 
> Maybe others have different experiences, that's just been my story for the summer.



Thanks Dominion. I was thinking that might be the case. Should I get on the ocean side of St. Cats or Ossabaw? I've gone and looked at McKenzies Inlet. Kind of tough to get over there but maybe that is where the fish are this time of year?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 22, 2015)

NautiJim said:


> Thanks Dominion. I was thinking that might be the case. Should I get on the ocean side of St. Cats or Ossabaw? I've gone and looked at McKenzies Inlet. Kind of tough to get over there but maybe that is where the fish are this time of year?



McQueens Inlet????

If you went out that far you passed by at least 15 good drops....look for small creeks that are running into the main river, pitch a mud minnow up the creek and let him get "washed out" by the falling tide...flounder are gonna be the primary target with this technique...


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 22, 2015)

Nautical Son said:


> McQueens Inlet????
> 
> If you went out that far you passed by at least 15 good drops....look for small creeks that are running into the main river, pitch a mud minnow up the creek and let him get "washed out" by the falling tide...flounder are gonna be the primary target with this technique...



Thanks Nautical Son. I will definitely give that a shot. Should I use a Carolina Rig, popping cork, just a float or something else?


----------



## BigRedObsession (Jul 22, 2015)

Its really hot right now. I was catching until July, now im just fishing. Dont beat yourself up about it, wait till the water temp drops a couple degrees then start putting the time in.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 22, 2015)

NautiJim said:


> Thanks Nautical Son. I will definitely give that a shot. Should I use a Carolina Rig, popping cork, just a float or something else?





I always use a 1/4 ounce weight (carolina) without a float...you can do it with a float, just adjust it to depth so that the MM is barely above bottom....a popping cork with a shrimp on the down current side of a oyster rake is deadly for reds and trout, if the trout are small, cast out a little deeper and adjust the bait depth accordingly...
A relative of mine limited out on trout (19-22") Sunday and had 2 nice Triple Tail as well...and he was inshore...clear water is the ticket, find that find oysters and find fish....the earlier in the day the better too...


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Everyone for your replies and advice. I'm all pumped up to go fishing now. Like I need any help with that. 
Nautical Son - You're all over it. I just haven't found the clear water yet. Hopefully we get a break this week.


----------



## shawncweed (Jul 22, 2015)

NautiJim...in regards of when to go fishing...check these sites out. they tie SOLUNAR data to fishing times...seems to have worked for me...not perfect, but a nice starting to point to focus your efforts...

http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/locations/Georgia/Bryan/Stream/Sweet Hill Creek

http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx#T6


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks CWeed. Those are good sites. I have always used tides4fishing.com


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 23, 2015)

NautiJim said:


> Thanks Everyone for your replies and advice. I'm all pumped up to go fishing now. Like I need any help with that.
> Nautical Son - You're all over it. I just haven't found the clear water yet. Hopefully we get a break this week.



Jim,

I had to move back to Atlanta 2 years ago, I miss the coastal fishing more than anything..My family has a big reunion at Labor Day and I'm pulling a couple of extra days just so I can get some salt therapy...As a side note, 1-2 weeks after Labor Day is the start of prime shrimping around Sunbury, I would tow my rig down from Savannah simply because the shrimp were bigger and more abundant down there..


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks again for all of the advice. My son and I hit it early this morning. 3 Trout, 2 Reds, and a Ladyfish. All in about 45 minutes. Then the bite shutdown when the tide went slack and the sun came out. We didnt catch anything keepable. But we are definitely on the right track now. Thanks again guys.


----------



## shallowminded (Jul 26, 2015)

Pretty good for the slow season. Wait until fall my friend. This fishery comes alive and it sounds like you will be ready. Just another month or two....


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 26, 2015)

shallowminded said:


> Pretty good for the slow season. Wait until fall my friend. This fishery comes alive and it sounds like you will be ready. Just another month or two....



Thanks Shallow. I can't wait, litterally. That's why I keep rolling out there every weekend! Lol!


----------

